# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  متن ألفية (المفتاح للتفسير) للشيخ عبدالله فودي رحمه الله كاملاً وروابط الدروس الصوتية

## عبدالرحمن الشهري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نظراً لأن متن ألفية (المفتاح للتفسير) للشيخ عبدالله فودي رحمه الله ما يزال مخطوطا ، وليس بين يدي الإخوة الفضلاء متن هذه الألفية التي سيكون شرحها ابتداء من الليلة - ليلة الإثنين 9/7/1428هـ من التاسعة والنصف مساءً إن شاء الله - رأيت وضع نصيب الدرس الأول هنا على ملف وورد مرفق تسهيلاً على المتابعين . ولعله يتم تصوير الألفية كاملة في أقرب وقت ورفعها هنا كذلك .
في 8/7/1428هـ

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللّهُ خيرًا وبارك فيكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شكر الله لكم شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## أبو حماد

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم.

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## آل عامر

شيخنا الفاضل / عبدالرحمن الشهري 
جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## نداء الأقصى

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم .

----------


## قطرة مسك

شكر الله لك شيخنا الفاضل د.عبد الرحمن وزادك من فضله.

----------


## طموح

شكر الله لكم شيخنا الكريم وبارك فيكم

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ عبد الرحمن، ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين، وأحسن إليكم، كفيتم ووفيتم.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ، وجزاكم خيراً على دعواتكم الصادقة ، وحسن ظنكم بأخيكم .
وقد ضاق وقت الدرس الأول قبل الدخول في شرح متن الألفية أو التعريف بالمؤلف . فلعله يكون الليلة في الدرس الثاني إن شاء الله تعالى ، أحببت الإشارة لهذا جواباً لمن يسأل عن الدرس الأول .
ظهيرة الإثنين 9/7/1428هـ

----------


## أبو حماد

هذا رابط تحميل مباشر للألفية:

http://www.alukah.net/alfyah.rar

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم ابا حمــــــــاد

----------


## أبو حماد

سوف يتوقف درس شيخنا الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري لمدة يومين، ويُستأنف إن شاء الله تعالى يوم السبت القادم الموافق 14/7/1428 هجري - 28/7/2007 ميلادي، وذلك لظروف سفره، رافقته السلامة في حله وترحاله، وجزاه خير الجزاء نظير جهوده ونشره للعلم والتعليم.

وإليكم هذه التسجيلات الصوتية للدرسين الأول والثاني، ومعها ألفية أصول التفسير للشيخ عبدالله فودي:
الدرس الأول: 
http://www.alukah.net/Lectures/Downl...&LectureID=605
الدرس الثاني:
http://www.alukah.net/Lectures/Downl...&LectureID=606
كتاب ألفية أصول التفسير للشيخ عبدالله فودي:
http://www.alukah.net/alfyah.rar

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى، وفقهنا في دينه، وعلّمنا تأويل كتابه، وأغنانا بحلاله عن حرامه وبفضله عن من سواه.

----------


## أبو حماد

سوف يتوقف درس شيخنا الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري لمدة يومين، ويُستأنف إن شاء الله تعالى يوم السبت القادم الموافق 14/7/1428 هجري - 28/7/2007 ميلادي، وذلك لظروف سفره، رافقته السلامة في حله وترحاله، وجزاه خير الجزاء نظير جهوده ونشره للعلم والتعليم.

وإليكم هذه التسجيلات الصوتية للدرسين الأول والثاني، ومعها ألفية أصول التفسير للشيخ عبدالله فودي:
الدرس الأول: 
http://www.alukah.net/Lectures/Downl...&LectureID=605
الدرس الثاني:
http://www.alukah.net/Lectures/Downl...&LectureID=606
كتاب ألفية أصول التفسير للشيخ عبدالله فودي:
http://www.alukah.net/alfyah.rar

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى، وفقهنا في دينه، وعلّمنا تأويل كتابه، وأغنانا بحلاله عن حرامه وبفضله عن من سواه.

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أبا حماد، وأجزل الله المثوبة والعطاء والإحسان للشيخ عبد الرحمن الشهري وبارك فيه.

----------


## قطرة مسك

وفقكم الله وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء، وجعل ما تقدمونه في بيض صحائفكم.

----------


## طموح

جهد كبير ذلك الذي تبذلونه يا شيخ أبا حماد وأسأل الله لكم ولجميع القائمين على هذه الدروس بأن يبارك الله في أوقاتهم وأعمارهم وأولادهم وأن لا يحرمهم الأجر ، أما شيخنا الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري فله منا الدعاء الصادق بأن يوفقه الله ويسدده وأن يجعله مباركا حيثما كان

----------


## أبو حماد

> بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أبا حماد، وأجزل الله المثوبة والعطاء والإحسان للشيخ عبد الرحمن الشهري وبارك فيه.


جزاكم الله خيراً يا شيخ وليد، والشكر ممتد وموصول للشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن الشهري أحسن الله إليه.

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

رحم الله والديك

----------


## أبو حماد

> وفقكم الله وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء، وجعل ما تقدمونه في بيض صحائفكم.


اللهم آمين وإياك يا أختنا الكريمة.

----------


## حواري الرسول

*جزاكم الله خيراً .*

----------


## الهيثمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نسأل الله عز وجل ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## صالح الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ الفاضل أبا حماد بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله عني و عن إخوتي من رواد الموقع كل خير و جعل الله جهدكم في ميزان حسناتكم و غفر لكم و لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بالمثل و زيادة

----------


## ذرة ضوء

شكرا من الأعماق، و هذا ما كنت أنتظره و أبحث عنه، فقد فاتني الدرسان- جزاك الله خير الجزاء-

----------


## ركاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى الأخ أبو حماد شكرا لك ... و بارك الله فيك ... على رفعك المواد الصوتية و لن لي طلب: هل يمكن تحويل المادة الصوتية من mp3   إلى  rm   فهذا أسرع في التحميل ، و إذا لم يمكنك ذلك فقد قمت بتحويلها و لكن لا أعرف كيف أرسلها لكم بارك الله فيك.
و أريد السؤال: الدرس الثاني لما حملته وجدته ناقصا فهل توجد نسخة كاملة؟
و كم هي عدد لقاءات شرح ألفية المفتاح؟
جزاكم الله خيرا و شكر سعيكم

----------


## زكرياء توناني

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وليتكم تحولون الدروس من صيغة Mp3 إلى صيغة Rm لأن حجمَ الأولى كبير نوعا ما بالنسبة لمن سرعة النت عندهم ضئيلة .

----------


## أبو فراس

أفضل وضع الصيغتين وكل شخص يختار المناسب له وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

الأخ العزيز أبا حَمَّاد أسعده الله بطاعته وتوفيقه ، وجميع الإخوة الفضلاء .
أشكرك على إتاحتك متن ألفية مفتاح التفسير للزملاء الفضلاء في المنتدى على هيئتها المخطوطة ، وأرجو من الإخوة الفضلاء في الألوكة أن يتكرموا بإعانتي على إكمال نسخها في الملف المرفق الذي سبق أن أرفقته لأول متن الألفية على ملف وورد ، ومن ثم نقوم بمراجعة النص ، وقد طلبت نسخ أخرى لهذه المخطوطة وشرح مختصر جداً لها للترمسي رحمه الله شارح ألفية السيوطي في مصطلح الحديث . ولعلنا نقابل هذه النسخ للخروج بالنص الصحيح لمتن الألفية بإذن الله . وسأكون ممتناً لمن يساعدني في هذه المهمة وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، فهو الموفق سبحانه وتعالى . ولعلنا نستأنف هذه الليلة الدرس الرابع بإذن الله .
السبت 14/7/1428هـ

----------


## أبو حماد

> الأخ العزيز أبا حَمَّاد أسعده الله بطاعته وتوفيقه ، وجميع الإخوة الفضلاء .
> أشكرك على إتاحتك متن ألفية مفتاح التفسير للزملاء الفضلاء في المنتدى على هيئتها المخطوطة ، وأرجو من الإخوة الفضلاء في الألوكة أن يتكرموا بإعانتي على إكمال نسخها في الملف المرفق الذي سبق أن أرفقته لأول متن الألفية على ملف وورد ، ومن ثم نقوم بمراجعة النص ، وقد طلبت نسخ أخرى لهذه المخطوطة وشرح مختصر جداً لها للترمسي رحمه الله شارح ألفية السيوطي في مصطلح الحديث . ولعلنا نقابل هذه النسخ للخروج بالنص الصحيح لمتن الألفية بإذن الله . وسأكون ممتناً لمن يساعدني في هذه المهمة وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، فهو الموفق سبحانه وتعالى . ولعلنا نستأنف هذه الليلة الدرس الرابع بإذن الله .
> السبت 14/7/1428هـ


حمداً لله على سلامتكم، أكرمكم الله بطاعته، وشرح صدروكم لولايته، وجعل علمكم ذخراً وعملكم مدخراً.

أما النسخ فأبشر بما يسرك، سوف نكفيك أمره ومئونته إن شاء الله تعالى من ألفه إلى ياءه، لتقوموا من بعدُ بمراجعتها ومقابلتها كما ترونه مناسباً.

ونحن في انتظار هذه الروائع الموعودة التي تجودون بها علينا، متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية ورفع قدركم وأعلى منزلتكم.

----------


## أم البراء_هيفاء_

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
جزاكم الله خيراً
وجعل ماتقومون به في ميزان حسناتكم ..
أخي المشرف ..
هل سأجد جميع الدروس للشيخ عبدالرحمن حفظه الله إذا انتهى من شرح الألفية؟؟
وإلا لابد من المتابعة لكل درس؟

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

حمداً لله على سلامتك شيخنا الكريم، وأعانك الله، ووفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير، وأبشر بما أردت بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو حماد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> جزاكم الله خيراً
> وجعل ماتقومون به في ميزان حسناتكم ..
> أخي المشرف ..
> هل سأجد جميع الدروس للشيخ عبدالرحمن حفظه الله إذا انتهى من شرح الألفية؟؟
> وإلا لابد من المتابعة لكل درس؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة.

الدروس سوف تجدينها بحول الله تعالى في الموقع، ونحن نتابع إنزالها فوراً.

----------


## أبو حماد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> إلى الأخ أبو حماد شكرا لك ... و بارك الله فيك ... على رفعك المواد الصوتية و لن لي طلب: هل يمكن تحويل المادة الصوتية من mp3   إلى  rm   فهذا أسرع في التحميل ، و إذا لم يمكنك ذلك فقد قمت بتحويلها و لكن لا أعرف كيف أرسلها لكم بارك الله فيك.
> و أريد السؤال: الدرس الثاني لما حملته وجدته ناقصا فهل توجد نسخة كاملة؟
> و كم هي عدد لقاءات شرح ألفية المفتاح؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا و شكر سعيكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم على تفاعلك وحرصك.

سوف نقوم إن شاء الله بتحويل الصيغة وجعل الملفات على أكثر من صيغة، وإنما راعينا أن نبدأ بالصيغة الحالية لكونها أكثر نقاء وجودة ووضوحاً.

وإذا رغبت في إضافة ما لديك فكل ما عليك فعله هو إدراجه من خانة إرفاق الملفات وسوف تظهر لجميع الأعضاء.

أما الدرس الثاني فقد سجله الإخوة المشرفون كاملاً، وسوف نصلح الرابط الموجود إن شاء الله تعالى.

ودروس الشيخ مستمرة إلى نهاية هذا الأسبوع بحول الله تعالى، وأما المواصلة فهو متروك إليه حفظه الله وبارك فيه وفي علمه.

----------


## الهيثمي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبوحازم الحربي

*شكرالله لكم وبارك فيكم*

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

جزاكم الله خيراً أيها المشرفون الفضلاء ، وشكر الله لكم أيها الزملاء النبلاء على تعاونكم على هذا البر والخير .
وأما بالنسبة لمواصلة دروس شرح الألفية ، فليس لدي مانع إن رأى الإخوة في الموقع ، الاستمرار فيه على أن يكون بعد نهاية الدورة مثلاً بصفة أسبوعية مثلاً ويكون أطول منه الآن (ساعتان مثلاً أو ثلاث) ، ويستمر فيه حتى يكمل شرح الألفية ، ونشرها بعد ذلك فهذا مشروع حسن ، ونفعه كبير لي أولاً ، ولمن يتابعه ثانياً ، ولمن سيقرؤه إن شاء الله ، وهذا الحرص منكم جميعاً - مشرفين وأعضاء - يدفعني للمزيد من العناية ، وبذل الجهد لإخراج الشرح في أبهى حلة إن شاء الله تعالى .
اللهم اغفر لي ولإخواني وأخواتي وانفعنا جميعاً بعلم كتابك ، وارزقنا الإخلاص والتوفيق والسداد ، وأعنا على إكمال شرح هذه الألفية فأنت الموفق والمعين .
فجر الأحد 15/7/1428هـ

----------


## أم المثنى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله شيخنا الكريم 

وإن أردتم مساعدة بكتابة المخطوطة على الورد فأبشروا فنحن رهن إشارتكم 

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياكم الله شيخنا الكريم 
> وإن أردتم مساعدة بكتابة المخطوطة على الورد فأبشروا فنحن رهن إشارتكم 
> جزيتم خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيكم أختي الكريمة . ونحن لا نستغني عن جهود أحد منكم وفقكم الله جميعاً . وقد تولى الأخ الكريم أبو حماد رعاه الله تنسيق هذا العمل عن طريق بعض الأخوات وبعثت له بمنهجية العمل ، فإن احتاجوكم فأنتم قريب إن شاء الله جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## عصام الطرابلسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فضيلة الشيخ بالنسبة لاكمال شرح الالفية أقترح أن لا يكون الدرس اسبوعيا كي لا يطول وقت شرح المتن فتضعف الهمم فمن الملاحظ ان الدروس عندما تكون متواصلة تكون المواضيع مرتبطة وأسهل في جمع هذا العلم وفهمه ولذا اقترح أن لا تقل الدروس عن ثلاث أو درسين في الاسبوع على الأقل هذا اقتراح والملاحظ يا فضيلة الشيخ  اهتمام طلبة العلم بالدورات لما فيها من دراسة كتب في فترة قصيرة وهذا رأي واقتراحي والامر لكم وما كان العبد في عون أخيه الا كان الله في عونه وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
لا يخفى على الإخوة في المجلس أهمية الدروس التي يلقيها الشيخ عبد الرحمن أسأل الله أن يبارك فيه و في علمه
و لا يخفى أيضا أن الذي يحضر هذه الدروس عن طريق الشبكة قد ينقطع اتصاله و قد يضطر للذهاب إلى المسجد فتضيع عليه بعض المسائل إن لم نقل بعض الدروس.
و عليه فالمرجو من الإخوة رفع الدروس في المجلس حتى نتمكن من الاستدراك 

 أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أمل*

بارك الله فيكم ، قمت بتحميل الألفية ولكن يظهر الكلام على شكل رموز ، ماهو الحل ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الهيثمي

السلام عليكم اخي  ابو حماد رجاء لو تكرمت برفع الدروس الماضية بعد الدرس الثاني وجزاك الله احسن الجزاء .

----------


## صالح الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ الفاضل أبو حماد عسى ألا نثقل عليك و لكن الشوق إلى باقي الدروس يجعلنا نتطفل عليك خاصة أن المتابعة من خلال الغرفة الصوتية لم تكن موفقة بالنسبة لي بسبب إنقطاع الصوت وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## ركاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أردت أن أضع اليوم بعض التسجيلات لدروس شرح ( الألفية للتفسير) حتى نستطيع متابعة الدروس مع الشيخ حفظه الله و نعاون الأخ أبو حماد أعانه الله و ردّه إلى دياره بخير.
الدرس الثالث ليوم الثلاثاء 10-7   
حمل هنا   http://www.fileflyer.com/view/SEKgTBn
الدرس الخامس ليوم الأحد 15- 7 
حمل هنا http://www.fileflyer.com/view/uKmIaBb
الدرس السادس ليوم الإثنين 16-7
حمل هنا  http://www.fileflyer.com/view/DEl0wBl
الدرس السابع   ليوم الثلاثاء 17-7
حمل هنا  http://www.fileflyer.com/view/xM9n2Bn
بقي الدرس الرابع ليوم السبت 14-7 فلم أحضره ، و الدرس الثامن ليوم الأربعاء 18-7 أيضا لم أحضره .. أعان الأخ أبو حماد على رفعه.
نفعنا الله بما نسمع ورزقنا العمل بما تعلمنا

----------


## ركاب

لتحميل الدروس عليك بالتالي:
1. الضغط على الرابط.
2. لما يفتح الرابط سوف تجد اسم الدرس قف عليه بالماوس و أضغط بيمين الفأرة.
3. اعمل حفظ الهدف باسم و حدد مكان حفظ المادة على جهازك ثم اعمل موافق.
و هكذا سوف تتحمل المادة على جهازك بإذن الله.
أما إذا أردت الاستماع للمادة دون تحميلها فاضغط على كلمة download .

----------


## نائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم ركاب، وجعلكم ركاب خير أين ما حللتم ونزلتم.
نشر الله العلم،وكثر سواد أهله، وحفظ أهل العلم وخلفهم في عقبهم، وبارك في أوقاتهم وأعمارهم.

----------


## صالح الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ركاب و جعل الله عملك في ميزان حسناتك 
اللهم بارك في علم فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن
والشكر لكل المشرفين على هذا المنتدى المبارك

----------


## احمد الكويتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... ياشيخ عبد الرحمن وجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك(ابتسامة)

----------


## الطيب وشنان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> أردت أن أضع اليوم بعض التسجيلات لدروس شرح ( الألفية للتفسير) حتى نستطيع متابعة الدروس مع الشيخ حفظه الله و نعاون الأخ أبو حماد أعانه الله و ردّه إلى دياره بخير.
> الدرس الثالث ليوم الثلاثاء 10-7   
> حمل هنا   http://www.fileflyer.com/view/SEKgTBn
> الدرس الخامس ليوم الأحد 15- 7 
> حمل هنا http://www.fileflyer.com/view/uKmIaBb
> الدرس السادس ليوم الإثنين 16-7
> حمل هنا  http://www.fileflyer.com/view/DEl0wBl
> الدرس السابع   ليوم الثلاثاء 17-7
> ...


بارك الله فيكم ،
ولعل الروابط معطلة او محذوفة

----------


## سيد أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في أحد

----------


## ركاب

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته
قد جربت الروابط و هي تعمل معي ..يبدو أن المشكلة من عندك أخي الطيب وشنان.
أعانك الله و رزقك الخير.

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

